

Tmpltr - jsFiddle clone for realtime JSON templating  - rocktronica
http://rocktronica.github.com/tmpltr/

======
cobrabyte
Thanks for throwing the time behind this. I recently began checking out
various JS templating engines and it's cool to be able to mess with Mustache
templates in the browser.

------
latchkey
Very nice job! I've been wanting something like this for a while now and I
didn't even realize it. How about support for Handlebars? =)

------
nerdrider
Very cool, how long did it take you to build this?

~~~
rocktronica
Thanks! Took me about two weekends.

------
SudarshanP
It would be awesome to have handlebars support.

